# Aussie & Kiwi amateur boxing thread



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Commonwealth Games has had so little coverage - it is only about a week and a half away - I have little idea who is going and what their chances are.

According to an article I just found we have 11 boxers going to the games. Made up of 8 men and 3 women as follows >>> 

Andrew Maloney (52kg)
Jackson Woods (56kg)
Nick Cooney (60kg) 
Daniel Lewis (69kg) 
Mark Lucas (75kg) 
Jordan Samardali (81kg)
Jai Opetaia (91kg)
Joseph Goodall (91+kg)

Kristy Harris (51kg) 
Shelley Watts (60kg)
Kaye Scott (75kg) 

Who can shed any light on their respective chances?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Jordan Samardali and Jai opetaia would be good chances in my opinion. Jordan is a gun


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for making the effort Soider .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> The Commonwealth Games has had so little coverage - it is only about a week and a half away - I have little idea who is going and what their chances are.
> 
> According to an article I just found we have 11 boxers going to the games. Made up of 8 men and 3 women as follows >>>
> 
> ...


Daniel's a local from my area, seen him fight a few times at the pro-am nights around here.
He also helped out a few times with the box'n'burn training nights we did a while back.

Good solid kid, should do well.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel's a local from my area, seen him fight a few times at the pro-am nights around here.
> He also helped out a few times with the box'n'burn training nights we did a while back.
> 
> Good solid kid, should do well.


Daniel is a really good chance at a medal, he has a pro style, is aggressive and throws good combinations. He's also had a bit if international success.

Jai will be our best chance at a gold medal.

Maloney, Woods and Samardali could also medal depending on their draws.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

This can take over from the world cup thread as a temporary sticky whilst its on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Daniel is a really good chance at a medal, he has a pro style, is aggressive and throws good combinations. He's also had a bit if international success.
> 
> Jai will be our best chance at a gold medal.
> 
> Maloney, Woods and Samardali could also medal depending on their draws.


Thanks mate. I'll do a search of Youtube when I get a chance and hopefully find some footage of our boys....and girls.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Goodall will be interesting to watch, he's a bit raw but he's very awkward and strong. He's a stable mate of Jeff Horn and is a very difficult opponent to fight, not a classical boxer, but depending on his draw and composure he could do well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Goodall will be interesting to watch, he's a bit raw but he's very awkward and strong. He's a stable mate of Jeff Horn and is a very difficult opponent to fight, not a classical boxer, but depending on his draw and composure he could do well.


Will keep an eye out for a timetable of when our guys (and girls) are fighting. Hopefully at least some of it will get televised.


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Andy Maloney, Jai Opetaia and Daniel Lewis are the 3 best chances for us. Maloney was brutal at the nationals.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Andy Maloney, Jai Opetaia and Daniel Lewis are the 3 best chances for us. Maloney was brutal at the nationals.


Jason Moloney was also unlucky not to get the win at the final at the nationals. It was a contentious decision that Jackson Woods got over him.
Andrew Moloney vs Andrew Selby will be a good fight if they draw each other, Josey Wales might be interested in that.
Selby would be a hot favourite in the 52kg division.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Jason Moloney was also unlucky not to get the win at the final at the nationals. It was a contentious decision that Jackson Woods got over him.
> Andrew Moloney vs Andrew Selby will be a good fight if they draw each other, Josey Wales might be interested in that.
> Selby would be a hot favourite in the 52kg division.


Yes BW here is a list of the British fighters , some potential c rackers mate 
Borrowed from the Brit forum

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?47158-The-commenwealth-games-thread


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yes BW here is a list of the British fighters , some potential c rackers mate
> Borrowed from the Brit forum
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?47158-The-commenwealth-games-thread


From that for the Kiwis >>>

New Zealand

Men

Chad milnes 60kg
Leroy hindley 64kg
Bowyn Morgan 69kg
Eric finau 75kg
David nyika 81kg
David light 91kg
Patrick mailata 91+kg

Women

Alexis Pritchard 60kg
Magan maka 75kg


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Daniel is a really good chance at a medal, he has a pro style, is aggressive and throws good combinations. He's also had a bit if international success.
> 
> Jai will be our best chance at a gold medal.
> 
> Maloney, Woods and Samardali could also medal depending on their draws.


Could be an interesting match up between Daniel Lewis & one of our local lads from here in sunny ( for a change ) Cardiff in former Olympic silver medalist Fred Evans .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel's a local from my area, seen him fight a few times at the pro-am nights around here.
> He also helped out a few times with the box'n'burn training nights we did a while back.
> 
> Good solid kid, should do well.


Interview with Daniel Lewis. Unfortunately it's about a year old. But still worth a look. Daniel says he's a big body puncher >>>






Interestingly Daniel's dad Jason already has a silver medal in the Lewis trophy cabinet.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

https://au.sports.yahoo.com/news/article/-/24503230/womens-boxing-is-on-the-up-scott/

"Limited to nominating a total of 11 boxers from 13 weight categories, Boxing Australia decided to enter in all three women's categories, meaning two of the 10 men's national champions couldn't be nominated."


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

We have the new Australian Coach on board. Although he hasnt had a long time to work with the boxers I have heard some positive comments from people who have worked with him. Hopefully this is the start of a new era for our senior national teams. Our junior teams have gone alright the last couple of years.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Think most of your boys will not do well at the commonwealths, hopefully Jai Opetaia can do something, or maybe if they get a decent draw a few of your other lads, but the British and Northern Ireland squads look too strong at the moment.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Think most of your boys will not do well at the commonwealths, hopefully Jai Opetaia can do something, or maybe if they get a decent draw a few of your bother lads, but the British and Northern Ireland squads look too strong at the moment.


WAR Aussies :bbb


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Spider said:


> WAR Aussies :bbb


It'd be nice to see Australia do well alright, looking back on the old commonwealths games you actually had a pretty good 2006 and 2002 commonwealth games, but it all went to shit at the 2010 Olympic games. 2012 and 2008 Olympics wasn't really better for you either.

Whats the government funding like for Australian amateur boxing anyways, coaching and general structure for young up and coming boxers? Id imagine it leaves a lot to be desire looking at the recent results.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> It'd be nice to see Australia do well alright, looking back on the old commonwealths games you actually had a pretty good 2006 and 2002 commonwealth games, but it all went to shit at the 2010 Olympic games. 2012 and 2008 Olympics wasn't really better for you either.
> 
> Whats the government funding like for Australian amateur boxing anyways, coaching and general structure for young up and coming boxers? Id imagine it leaves a lot to be desire looking at the recent results.


Daniel Geale and Jarrod Fletcher - both of whom have pro middleweight title fights in coming weeks - won Commonwealth Games gold medals.

Geale won the 67kg division at the 2002 games, and Fletcher won the 75kg gold medal at the 2006 games.

Our performances at the Commonwealth Games over the years have been reasonable but we usually fall well short at the Olympics.

Hard to say how our guys will go in Glasgow? There's just been so little information in the press in the lead-up.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Lewis's chances for a Gold have just improved with Freddie Evans looking like he won't be competing.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/s...24524574/olympic-medallist-barred-from-games/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Daniel Lewis's chances for a Gold have just improved with Freddie Evans looking like he won't be competing.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/s...24524574/olympic-medallist-barred-from-games/


I only just read that a minute ago myself :good


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

No head gear concerns Australian Coach

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/glasgow-games/a/24524355/new-look-boxing-set-for-glasgow/


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

catch22 said:


> Daniel Lewis's chances for a Gold have just improved with Freddie Evans looking like he won't be competing.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/s...24524574/olympic-medallist-barred-from-games/


Everyone's chances have improved now that Evan's is gone, he appeared to be a clear favorite for gold. Lewis still has to go up against Stephen Donnelly from Northern Ireland though, a good lad who gave 2012 Olympian Adam Nolan a beating in the Irish nationals not too long back and also won bronze at a fairly major tournament in the Chemistry cup, so he's in good form. Big rangy boxer who has quick hands and a good sense of timing is Donnelly, and he's my pick for gold.

In saying that, if Lewis really is decent as a lot of you are saying, there's no reason why he cant at least medal and maybe even challenge himself for top spot on the podium.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Schedule for Boxing >>>

http://results.glasgow2014.com/sports/bx/boxing.html

Mens 69kg starts 25th July.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - UPDATE (Draw)
51kg HARRIS (AUS) v Christine ONGARE (KEN) 28/7
60kg WATTS (AUS) v Natasha JONAS (ENG) 29/7
75kg SCOTT (AUS) v Elizabeth ANDIEGO (KEN) 29/7
52kg MOLONEY (AUS) v Wasiu TAIWO (NGR) 27/7
56kg WOODS (AUS) v Sean McGOLDRICK (WAL) 28/7
60kg COONEY (AUS) v Muhammad OTHMAN (MAS) 26/7
69kg LEWIS (AUS) v Mohamed SILLAH (SLE) 25/7
75kg LUCAS (AUS) v Senanga NAWARATHNA (SRI) 26/7
81kg SAMARDALI (AUS) v Ryan CHARLES (LCA) 25/7
91kg OPETAIA (AUS) v Filimaia HALA (SAM) 27/7
91+kg GOODALL (AUS) v Patrick MAILATA (NZL) 25/7


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 1 Draw
Day 1, Session 1
Bout 15 91+kg GOODALL (AUS) v Patrick MAILATA (NZL)
Day 1, Session 2
Bout 5, 69kg LEWIS (AUS) v Mohamed SILLAH (SLE)
Bout 12, SAMARDALI (AUS) v Ryan CHARLES (LCA)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 2 Draw
Day 2, Session 3
Bout 4, 60kg COONEY (AUS) v Muhammad OTHMAN (MAS)
Day 2, Session 4
Bout 13, 75kg LUCAS (AUS) v Senanga NAWARATHNA (SRI)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Bwgcolman keep up the good work.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Legend Mr Coleman , Thanks .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Brilliant result for Joe Goodall - winner on points over NZ's Mailata.

Daniel Lewis, winner by TKO over Sierra Leone's Sillah in the 69kg division. Two fights, two wins for Australia so far today.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Jordan Samardali winning a points decision over St Lucia's Ryan Charles in the 81kg division. Three wins from three starts today for the Aussies!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Brilliant result for Joe Goodall - winner on points over NZ's Mailata.
> 
> *Daniel Lewis, winner by TKO* over Sierra Leone's Sillah in the 69kg division. Two fights, two wins for Australia so far today.


Cool bananas.

Was this on the box or??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Jordan Samardali winning a points decision over St Lucia's Ryan Charles in the 81kg division. Three wins from three starts today for the Aussies!


:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Brilliant result for Joe Goodall - winner on points over NZ's Mailata.
> 
> Daniel Lewis, winner by TKO over Sierra Leone's Sillah in the 69kg division. Two fights, two wins for Australia so far today.












Joseph Goodall (red singlet) wins his opening bout against Patrick Mailata of New Zealand in the super-heavyweight division.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Nick Cooney through to the next round with a points victory over Malaysia's Muhammed Othman in 60kg division.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Mark Lucas is our 5th boxer through with a unanimous points decision over Sri Lanka's Nawarathna in the 75kg division,


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 3 Draw
Day 3 Session 5
60kg COONEY (AUS) v Charlie FLYNN (SCO)
81kg SAMARDALI (AUS) v Afaese FATA KALEPI (SAM)
91kg Jai OPETAIA (AUS) v Filimaua HALA (SAM)
Day 3 Session 6
52kg MOLONEY (AUS) v Wasiu TAIWO (NGR)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Bwgcolman - keep up the good work mate :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> @Bwgcolman - keep up the good work mate :good


Oh yes I agree , and I was wrong about the Commonwealth meaning nowt I've enjoyed these games so far like .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh yes I agree , and I was wrong about the Commonwealth meaning nowt I've enjoyed these games so far like .


Glad to hear it. I always enjoy both the Olympics & Commonwealth Games. The Olympics obviously more so.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oh yes I agree , and I was wrong about the Commonwealth meaning nowt I've enjoyed these games so far like .


Josey I hear that Freddie Evans from Wales 69kg is out because he failed a background check from charges laid from fighting in a nightclub, do you know if their is any truth to these rumours, as it's disappointing for Wales as. he would of been the standout for the gold medal at that weight


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Josey I hear that Freddie Evans from Wales 69kg is out because he failed a background check from charges laid from fighting in a nightclub, do you know if their is any truth to these rumours, as it's disappointing for Wales as. he would of been the standout for the gold medal at that weight


See post #22 in this thread. There's a shortcut there to the news story.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> See post #22 in this thread. There's a shortcut there to the news story.


Thanks for saving me the trouble Spider & 
Yes BW all true I'm afraid I don't know Freddies involvement or the circumstances but either way this should have been flagged and identified as a problem long before it became an issue on the Eve of the comp, I was told racial slurs regarding Wales & travellers aimed @ Fred kicked things off but can't back this up with any solid evidence I'm afraid .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Nick Cooney beaten by Scottish boxer Charlie Flynn in 60kg division.

Jordan Samardali wins a points decision over Samoa's Afaese Fata Kelepi in the 81kg division, moves into quarter finals.

Jai Opetaia a very convincing winner over Samoa's Filimaua Hala in 91kg division.

Andrew Moloney progresses through to the Quarter Finals after an impressive unanimous decision win against Wasiu Taiwo from Nigeria.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Nick Cooney beaten by Scottish boxer Charlie Flynn in 60kg division.
> 
> Jordan Samardali wins a points decision over Samoa's Afaese Fata Kelepi in the 81kg division, moves into quarter finals.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. 3 outa 4 aint bad.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Australian Boxers going well. 

Tonight Woods v McGoldrick tough fight, Lewis v Nigeria, Lewis v Kenya, Harris v Kenya. A few good wins there hopefully.

It feels strange watching Comm/Olympic games with out some major controversy happening eg scoring.

I have also enjoyed watching the Comm games without the headgear with headcuts not being a major issue so far (touch wood). The quality and style of boxing has been entertaining as well. 

I dont understand why seeding wasnt used at this tournament and should be looked at in the future.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Conlan the Northern Irish boxer in the 52kg division got a bad cut above his eye in the first fight. He's a bronze medalist from the London Olympics so it will be hard for him to get through his next 4 fights unscathed, could be good for Australia


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Woods is in Conlan's div and would meet him in the semis if they both continued to win. I think Woods will have his work cut out with McGoldrick who was a finalist at the last Comm. Games.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Jackson Woods is out of the Commonwealth Games, losing a split decision to Welshman Sean McGoldrick in the 56kg division.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

69kg Daniel LEWIS (AUS) def v Kehinde ADEMUYIWA (NGR)


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry did you mean Lewis lost to the Nigerian ? In this hotel i can only get the commonwealth on bog standard BBC TV & it's only showing a mixture of swimming and athletics .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry did you mean Lewis lost to the Nigerian ? In this hotel i can only get the commonwealth on bog standard BBC TV & it's only showing a mixture of swimming and athletics .


No Daniel Lewis won, unanimous points, through to the next round in the 69kg division.

Mark Lucas lost to Kenya's Nickson Abaka via unanimous points decision in the men's 75kg division


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks BW good on Lewis I just caught Fowler ENG v Smith SCO on TV , excellent scrap with Robbie Fowler the ex Liverpool and England strikers cousin prevailing . Off to kip now and will look forward to you updates on my travels .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> No Daniel Lewis won, unanimous points, through to the next round in the 69kg division.
> 
> Mark Lucas lost to Kenya's Nickson Abaka via unanimous points decision in the men's 75kg division


How many have we got still alive then mate? Just Daniel Lewis?


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Spider said:


> How many have we got still alive then mate? Just Daniel Lewis?


Cooney 60kg, Woods 56kg and Lucas 75kg are out. Rest of the team still going


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Cooney 60kg, Woods 56kg and Lucas 75kg are out. Rest of the team still going


Excellent. I've kept very little track of it as you can see. But hoping for some good results at the business end of things.

Do you know if the girls have fought yet, and if so how they fared?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

How do we actually watch the fights?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Do any of you blokes know if/when the fights will be televised? 

I've been checking tv schedules and watching the comm games at night but never see any boxing.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Watch the fights live on http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/

Kristy Harris won last night as well


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Watch the fights live on http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/
> 
> Kristy Harris won last night as well


Nice work.

This will save people a few search clicks. But you still have to watch some adverts before you get to the fights >>>

http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonw...xing--mens-preliminaries--round-of-16--part-2


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 5 Draw
Day 5 Session 9
52kg Andrew MOLONEY (AUS) v Ruairi DALTON (NIR)
91+kg Joe GOODALL (AUS) v Kieshno MAJOR (BAH)
60kg Shelley WATTS (AUS) v Natasha JONAS (ENG)
Day 5 Session 10
81kg Jordan SAMARDALI (AUS) v Kennedy ST PIERRE (MRI)
75kg Kaye SCOTT (AUS) v Elizabeth ANDIEGO (KEN)


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Watch the fights live on http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/
> 
> Kristy Harris won last night as well





Spider said:


> Nice work.
> 
> This will save people a few search clicks. But you still have to watch some adverts before you get to the fights >>>
> 
> http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonw...xing--mens-preliminaries--round-of-16--part-2


Cheers lads!!
I've had a bit of a look at the website but couldn't see an actual schedule of what time the fights will actually be on live. 
It's probably somewhere completely obvious on the website but I cant see it.

Sorry if I've missed it.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Spider I think that link is for replays.

Use this link and navigate from there to watch live boxing. http://tenplay.com.au/sport/commonwealth-games/glasgow-1.

There are 6 channels to choose from. Boxing is on channel 1 tonight at 9.55 EST. The link should be good but the time might not be accurate so check for yourselves to make sure.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

http://tenplay.com.au/tv-guide


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Bwg Some good fights there. I think the fellas are all 1/4 final bouts so winner guaranteed a minimum Bronze.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Bwg Some good fights there. I think the fellas are all 1/4 final bouts so winner guaranteed a minimum Bronze.


Round of 8 fights mate, the winners of these fights go to the semi finals and are guaranteed at least a bronze, so we should at least score a few medals, just depends on which colour


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

On from 10pm and then again at 3:30am. 
I down loaded that Ten play app on my iPad so I'm set for some live action!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Andrew Maloney just looked great picking up a win over the Northern Ireland lad.

Unanimous decision. 30-27
Really good fight!

This is the first time I've been able to sit and watch the amateurs with the new pro style scoring and without the head gear. Been some cracking fights


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Shelly Watts you bloody ripper!!!!

She pulled off a huge upset win!!
The English chick wasa big favourite and looked to be the tidier boxer. But Shelly didn't stop throwing punches then entire fight. Didn't give her a second to breath and edged it out on a split decision!!

Great result!!


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Great first session of boxing for the Aussies today. Moloney looked classy, Goodall dominated, and Watts destroyed. Great to watch


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Great stuff by a local Cardiff lad Joe Cordina at least a bronze well done son , Aussie still going strong , it bodes well lads for an interesting round of semi finals good luck .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Kennedy St Pierre ends Jordan Samardali's run with a TKO in the quarter finals of the 81kg division. 

Kaye Scott defeats Andigo of Kenya with a unanimous decision to progress to the Quarter-Finals of the Women's 75kg division


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Lewis didnt pass medical because of cut over eye. He has been ruled out. Unbelievable


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Daniel Lewis didnt pass medical because of cut over eye. He has been ruled out. Unbelievable


Apparently it's glued closed, but the doctors still wouldn't pass him, he must be shattered. The Indian advances to the semi final on walkover.

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 6 Draw
Day 6 Session 11
91kg Jai OPETAIA (AUS) v Efetobor APOCHI (NGR)
51kg Kristy HARRIS (AUS) v Mandy BUJOLD (CAN)
60kg Shelley WATTS (AUS) v Isabelle RATNA (MRI)
Day 6 Session 12
75kg Kaye SCOTT (AUS) v Lauren PRICE (WAL)


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Australian boxer Daniel Lewis calls for return of headgear after cut ends his Commonwealth Games

DEVASTATED Australian boxer Daniel Lewis has made an emotional call for the return of protective headgear after a stray elbow cost him his Commonwealth Games dream.

Lewis was ruled out of his welterweight quarterfinal bout against India's Mandeep Jangra by medical staff after suffering a cut above the eye during his second round unanimous points win over Nigeria's Kehinde Ademuyiwa.

He had previously defeated Mohamed Sillah of Sierra Leone by TKO.

A win over Jangra would have taken Lewis into the final four, guaranteed at least a bronze medal.

The shattered 21-year-old went to Facebook to share his frustration and make a call for the return of headgear - a long-time safety measure in amateur boxing discontinued recently over concerns that they could mask the effects of concussion.

"Well that's my journey over," he said. "Got up at 6am this morning to lose weight. I made it and was ready to go to war only to be told by the doctor my journey is over. They won't let me fight with the cut.

"I had two fights, two comfortable wins with one TKO and a stupid elbow ruins it all.

"My mum and dad paid to fly to the other side of the world to watch me win gold.

"The past 10 weeks I've been away from everyone putting in the hard work, all for an elbow to ruin my dream. For all these people debating about headgear for amateurs, bring the headgear back 100 per-cent. When you have to fight five times in a week this shit ruins people's dreams."

This is the second time the Penrith boxer's career has been sidetracked by injury.

Two years ago he was told to give up the sport after having his jaw broken in three places during an Olympic trial against Cameron Hammond.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...007826802?nk=9150cee0f589df197cfe7e3ab1612069

-------------------------------

Terrible news for Daniel!! I can understand why he would be shattered by the way the games turned out for him!!
He's still fairly young though and judging by him him fighting through the messed up jaw in the Hammond fight must be a tough lad. Have to set his focus towards Rio in 2016 now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Jai lost his quarter final bout 29-28.

Scrappy fight not overly exciting. Jai boxed well and picked up the first but the Nigerian picked up the pace in the second and seemed to be to strong for Jai who was beginning to look like he was tiring. 

Lots of clinching and holding in the 3rd. Few good punches each way but Nigerian got the better of it catching most on his high guard


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Andy Maloney, Jai Opetaia and Daniel Lewis are the 3 best chances for us. Maloney was brutal at the nationals.


Jai just lost Brigga .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry Sam didn't see your post mate .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry Sam didn't see your post mate .


No worries


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

You watching this live Sam ? I had an early finish so I'm down the boozer watching it lol beer boxing and it's weathers boiling hot , happy days.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake that NZ kid got robbed , poor bigger


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> You watching this live Sam ? I had an early finish so I'm down the boozer watching it lol beer boxing and it's weathers boiling hot , happy days.


Yeh I've been watching live. Been trying to at least catch most of the Aussie fights. 
Your set up for watching sounds so much better then mine though! 
I've just been laying in bed streaming it on my iPad. Always seems to work perfectly until the fight I want to watch comes on. Lost my connection and missed for 2 mins of Jai's opening round last night.

I've been a zombie at work last couple days due to the late nights and early mornings to catch the fights. 
I'll be dead for the gold medal matches Friday night/early sat morning. will have to work all day friday then have a 5 and half hour drive then sit up all night watching the medal bouts. will be worth it though!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

So as it is now we have 3 boxers left.

Sally Watts - Semi Final
Andrew Maloney - Semi Final
Joseph Goodall - Semi Final

All taking home at least bronze. 
great effort by them so far. Hopefully we will see them get the win and battle for the gold!!


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Jai just lost Brigga .


 Did you see the fight? I thought he would at least medal.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Did you see the fight? I thought he would at least medal.


I walking into the boozer just as the third round was over in the pub were three olds time pros ( baldy brat pack I call the old farts ) sitting by the bar and they all said " the Aussie kid lost that " .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yeh I've been watching live. Been trying to at least catch most of the Aussie fights.
> Your set up for watching sounds so much better then mine though!
> I've just been laying in bed streaming it on my iPad. Always seems to work perfectly until the fight I want to watch comes on. Lost my connection and missed for 2 mins of Jai's opening round last night.
> 
> ...


HA welcome to my world Sam many a Sunday evening 
I've been in bed before the kids when they were young after being up 36 hours watching the boxing then having a Sunday dinner time pint .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 7 Draw (Semi-Finals)
Day 7 Session 13
52kg Andrew MOLONEY (AUS) v Reece McFADDEN (SCO)
91+kg Joseph GOODALL (AUS) v Efe AJAGBA (NGR)
Day 7 Session 14
60kg Shelley WATTS (AUS) v Alanna AUDLEY-MURPHY (NIR)


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I didn't see the fights but both Maloney and Goodall got wins and progress through to fight for the gold!!!

Shelley Watts will fight for her spot in the gold medal match at 3:30am this morning


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Shelley Watts just dominated her Northern Ireland opponent! 

First a bit wild but Shelley still got the best of it. 
2nd all Shelley's way. She landed some vicious left hooks and snapped her opponents head back a few times.
3rd the NIR girl came out hard and desperate but Shelley was still getting the best of the exchanges and couldn't seem to miss with the left hook.
4th another big round for Shelley. She landed and beautiful counter right hand followed by a solid left hook forcing the ref to jump in to give the NIR girl an 8 count!


Great stuff from Shelley I've really enjoyed watching her box! She's off to the gold medal match tomorrow night against Indian Laishram Levi who just beat her opponent up to secure a spot for the gold medal bout.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

All three fighting for gold


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 8 Draw (Finals)
Day 8 Session 15
60kg Shelley WATTS (AUS) v Laishram DEVI (IND)
52kg Andrew MOLONEY (AUS) v Muhammad WASEEM (PAK)
Day 8 Session 15
91+kg Joe GOODALL (AUS) v Joe JOYCE (ENG)

Local Glasgow estimated times are 2:15pm Watts v Devi, 3:15pm Moloney v Waseem and 9:15pm Goodall v Joyce


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> 2014 COMMONWEALTH GAMES - Day 8 Draw (Finals)
> Day 8 Session 15
> 60kg Shelley WATTS (AUS) v Laishram DEVI (IND)
> 52kg Andrew MOLONEY (AUS) v Muhammad WASEEM (PAK)
> ...


Cheers mate!

Watts VS Devi should be a great scrap. Both aggressive come forward fighters!!

Aus times are 11:15pm, 12:15am, 6:15am


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Watts VS Devi should be a great scrap. Both aggressive come forward fighters!!
> 
> Aus times are 11:15pm, 12:15am, 6:15am


Yeah mate, Goodall will be up against it against Joyce, but he's got this far, so hoping he's tricky enough to get the win. This will be great for All the boxers confidence on the international stage


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I will try watch Goodalls bout but will miss the other 2. Spewing about it. Was looking forward to watching but have got a 21st to be at.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thought Goodall lost against the Nigerian although I missed the first thirty seconds.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Great to see Joe Goodall, Andrew Moloney and Shelley Watts all win their way through to their respective finals in Glasgow.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Great to see Joe Goodall, Andrew Moloney and Shelley Watts all win their way through to their respective finals in Glasgow.


Congratulations Shelley a well deserved gold for Australia .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Congratulations Shelley a well deserved gold for Australia .


Yew!!
Just as I got your notification That you'd made a comment Josey my old man messaged me that she'd won!

Heap happy to hear she got the win! 
I must admit I'd never really paid any attention to much female boxing but Shelley defo caught my attention!

Glad she won the gold! Very well done!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yew!!
> Just as I got your notification That you'd made a comment Josey my old man messaged me that she'd won!
> 
> Heap happy to hear she got the win!
> ...


Yes Sam Shelley just wouldn't be denied , like I said well deserved .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yes Sam Shelley just wouldn't be denied , like I said well deserved .


Can u give a bit of a a post fight summary of Andrew Maloneys bout in half an hour?

I really want to watch it but I'm at a 21st no TV's on internet around. I'm probly gonna go bust out Sunmer Of 69 on karaoke during the bout


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Can u give a bit of a a post fight summary of Andrew Maloneys bout in half an hour?
> 
> I really want to watch it but I'm at a 21st no TV's on internet around. I'm probly gonna go bust out Sunmer Of 69 on karaoke during the bout


If I'm still awake Sam as I got work tonight and I ain't slept . I will try


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> If I'm still awake Sam as I got work tonight and I ain't slept . I will try


Thanks mate! I'd appreciate it! 
But don't do it if it means selling yourself short for work


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrew Maloney walking to the ring now Sam fighting a young man wassem from Pakistan .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

One round up is young Maloney .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Two rounds up Andrew Maloney one round away from gold .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

You got another gold Sammy , Andrew Maloney well done .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just watched it. Moloney you gun!!

...and a very disappointed silver medallist in the other corner too.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Just watched it. Moloney you gun!!
> 
> ...and a very disappointed silver medallist in the other corner too.


Are you enjoying the coverage spider ? Great start for your fighters today , would you be kind enough to give Sam a summery from here on in please mate I gotta sleep .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Are you enjoying the coverage spider ? Great start for your fighters today , would you be kind enough to give Sam a summery from here on in please mate I gotta sleep .


I'm hitting the sack too mate. Will be watching the remaining action in the horizontal position from my bed, away from the computer.

Will quickly say I was very impressed with Moloney. He won the 1st and 2nd rounds and the 3rd was closer. His left hook worked well for him, and he finished many of his combos with it. He split his opponent's eye with it in the final round.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm hitting the sack too mate. Will be watching the remaining action in the horizontal position from my bed, away from the computer.
> 
> Will quickly say I was very impressed with Moloney. He won the 1st and 2nd rounds and the 3rd was closer. His left hook worked well for him, and he finished many of his combos with it. He split his opponent's eye with it in the final round.


Yes spider the young man stuck to his game plan and boxed beautifully , no worries about the commentary Sams probably lost his voice doing his Bryan Adams impression anyway :lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Yeww!!! Thanks Josey and Spider!!!!
I wish I coulda seen the bouts but I'd be lying if I wanted to cut this party out been talkin to heaps of girls who've taken interest in why I'm sitting alone watching the line tv showing the fights!!
Straight up lying! "Hey, yeh my name is Sam! 
'Oh hey u like boxing?'
"Yeh I had 90 bouts won 110 by KO and out pointed the other 33 opponents!!"

Hahaha


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

*Commonwealth Games Boxing - Australia's chances?*

Delete


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

*Commonwealth Games Boxing - Australia's chances?*

Delete


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yeww!!! Thanks Josey and Spider!!!!
> I wish I coulda seen the bouts but I'd be lying if I wanted to cut this party out been talkin to heaps of girls who've taken interest in why I'm sitting alone watching the line tv showing the fights!!
> Straight up lying! "Hey, yeh my name is Sam!
> 'Oh hey u like boxing?'
> ...


No worries Sam , enjoy the rest of your night .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

FYI my night is shit! I'm walking home alone! I can't see another person in sight at all! My phone says it's 4 degrees celcius but apparently feels like 1 degree celcius! 



I'm gonna keep walking! I'll he home in the wath in my guess about 45 mins but until the. AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> FYI my night is shit! I'm walking home alone! I can't see another person in sight at all! My phone says it's 4 degrees celcius but apparently feels like 1 degree celcius!
> 
> I'm gonna keep walking! I'll he home in the wath in my guess about 45 mins but until the. AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE


Hope you got home ok mate go easy Sam .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@rocco. Don't have much interest in AM or womens boxing but a Laurieton girl Shelley Watts won gold for Australia.:happy


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hope you got home ok mate go easy Sam .


Thanks mate I made it home. But geez it was a cold walk haha. Went home with some bird and stupidly thought to myself 'I don't need a taxi and started choofin it on foot haha.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Thanks mate I made it home. But geez it was a cold walk haha. Went home with some bird and stupidly thought to myself 'I don't need a taxi and started choofin it on foot haha.


A very entertaining read on your night Sam :lol:


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Shelley Watts flies home as the first female Australian Gold Medalist. Shelley fought every bout like it was going to be her last and was just too strong, aggressive and determined for her opposition. Her win over Jonas could be the upset of the tournament.

Andrew Moloney showed that he has matured as a boxer. He went into every fight with a different game plan and pulled it off to perfection. He looked classy in all bouts during his greatest achievement to date. I hope he stays an amateur until at least the Olympics.

I dont know a lot about Joe but to get to the finals and win Silver capped off a great tournament for the Australian Boxers. Im sure the medal will give Joe a shot of confidence and I will be looking forward to seeing more of Joe in the future.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Great effort by the boxing team in Scotland. Good to see some gold medals, it's been a while, that would be probably our best results since Manchester and lucky as well because the rumour was that Boxing Australia's funding was going to get cut in half if the team didn't medal. Now hopefully they can secure a bit more money after their good showing.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

The next few years will be interesting for Australian Amateur boxing. Olympics 2 years away and the Next Comm Games at the Gold Coast our new Aussie Coach will get to spend some decent time with our boxers and hopefully work some magic. There is a group of quality youngsters coming through 18-21 year olds and hopefully Jai, D Lewis, Moloney (i doubt) stay in the Ams a bit longer.

Maybe a top up of funds for Aust. Boxing is the go.


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

catch22 said:


> The next few years will be interesting for Australian Amateur boxing. Olympics 2 years away and the Next Comm Games at the Gold Coast our new Aussie Coach will get to spend some decent time with our boxers and hopefully work some magic. There is a group of quality youngsters coming through 18-21 year olds and hopefully Jai, D Lewis, Moloney (i doubt) stay in the Ams a bit longer.
> 
> Maybe a top up of funds for Aust. Boxing is the go.


I would love to see the 3 mentioned(Opetaia, Lewis and Maloney) stay amatuer until the next olympics. I think if they do at least 1 of them is a chance of medallaling at the next Olympic games.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

There seems a bit of interest in the Amateurs even outside of the games so I've renamed this sticky as a place where all things amateur can be discussed :bbb


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A very entertaining read on your night Sam :lol:


ahahahah I'm an idiot!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> ahahahah I'm an idiot!


Usually my advice is don't drink and post but in you case mate, carry on!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Good return from our boxers. 2 gold and 1 x silver was it in the end? Moloney & Watts the obvious standouts.

Not everyone happy about it though >>>

http://www.smh.com.au/commonwealth-...ies-book-gold-medal-bouts-20140802-zzo9q.html

Furious Scottish boxer Reece McFadden has labelled ringside officials 'corrupt' after he was relegated to bronze by Australia's Andrew Maloney, who will fight for the flyweight Commonwealth gold medal in Glasgow's Hydro on Saturday night.

The guy Moloney beat in the final had a nice old whinge too.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Good return from our boxers. 2 gold and 1 x silver was it in the end? Moloney & Watts the obvious standouts.
> 
> Not everyone happy about it though >>>
> 
> ...


Mcfadden lost - even his hometown paper admit it.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Off the top of my head there was only about 2 or 3 bouts that I didnt agree with the decision ( I watched most of the tournament) but all of them were that close you couldn't call them robberies. McFadden, Waseem and Walsh v Adams were not in my 3. 

The no headgear rule caused controversy in the Comm. Games. I would like to see the stats v number of bouts where cuts were an issue. I dont think it will matter, IMO AIBA will not go back to using headguards. If Lewis wasn't effected by a cut nobody in Australia would be talking about it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> ahahahah I'm an idiot!


Nah, that was the funniest stuff I'd read here for a while. :lol:


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Off the top of my head there was only about 2 or 3 bouts that I didnt agree with the decision ( I watched most of the tournament) but all of them were that close you couldn't call them robberies. McFadden, Waseem and Walsh v Adams were not in my 3.
> 
> The no headgear rule caused controversy in the Comm. Games. I would like to see the stats v number of bouts where cuts were an issue. I dont think it will matter, IMO AIBA will not go back to using headguards. If Lewis wasn't effected by a cut nobody in Australia would be talking about it.


It will just take time for the boxers to adapt to fighting with no headgear, many amateurs still fight with their heads forward because they are so use to having headgear on.
Over time I can see this changing and boxers fighting more upright with their heads back.
Inevitably their will be more cuts with no headgear, but it won't be a major factor, plus the average punter loves a bit of blood, boxing was a major hit at the commonwealth games and a major part of otwas due to the new rules; no headgear, pro scoring and 3 minute rounds


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The man driving the resurgence in Australian amateur boxing - Kevin Smith - has been taking Perth's coaches back to school.

Boxing Australia's head coach held 3 workshops in the city last week as part of the program to standardise training across the country. Smith said getting everyone on board would lead to further success, as he looks to build on the 2 golds and 1 silver Australia won at the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow.

"We're just trying to introduce a more standardised coach education program," Smith said.

"In the past coach education has been delivered individually by each State, and there's a lot of variances between the States. So when the boxers join up (with the Australia team) you're trying to understand how they've been taught. Often it's just terminology.

"With this, when the boxers get together, they're up to speed straight away, they understand what you're talking about. All the coaches understand what we're talking about when we get together. We're all talking the same language right from the start and it helps each other understand what we're all doing."

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/sport/a/24888302/top-boxing-coach-sets-out-path-for-more-success/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Former light heavyweight boxer and Australian team trainer Bruce Farthing passed away on September 4th, age 83. 

Bruce spent over 3 decades training fighters out of PCYC, Woolloomooloo. 

A sad loss to Australian boxing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Legendary Victorian boxing trainer Leo Berry will be honoured with an annual amateur fight day that will carry a cup named after him - the Leo Berry Cup. The inaugural event will be held next Sunday at the Reggio Calabria Club.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Legendary Victorian boxing trainer Leo Berry will be honoured with an annual amateur fight day that will carry a cup named after him - the Leo Berry Cup. The inaugural event will be held next Sunday at the Reggio Calabria Club.


That's the start of the state titles. Are you going? Is any one from here going? We have a boy on then and another the following week.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That's the start of the state titles. Are you going? Is any one from here going? We have a boy on then and another the following week.


I can't make it. The missus is away so I've got a kid's party to go to.:fire


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I can't make it. The missus is away so I've got a kid's party to go to.:fire


No worries, kids' parties :lol:, just think, by the time Des stops going to kids' parties I'll be in for two decades of them atsch

November the ninth is when our "elite" level am. is going around, should try and make that, should be a good day of boxing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

A rare gem from the amateur ranks. Both would go on to win multiple world titles in the pro ranks.

Kostya Tszyu vs Vernon Forrest. Enjoy >>>


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Women's world amateur championships on at the moment in South Korea. I'm not the biggest fan of women's boxing, but I respect the effort they put in and their skill set, so I suppose they deserve some press here.

Results today:
51kg Kristy Harris (AUS) def Dulani Jayasinghe (SRI) ]
Great start to the worlds for Australia.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Good win by Kristy, she looked impressive. A couple of Aussie girls on tomorrow.

I am a supporter of Female boxing. They are in the gym training hard and copping the punches just like the fellas so they should be treated no differently. 

The UFC can see the advantages of promoting female MMA but boxing needs to get with the times.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

48kg .Alexandra Love(USA) def.Lauren Camilleri(AUS) pts


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Tonight more Aussies in action Cherneka Johnson (AUS) fights Dina Zholaman (KAZ) in Ring B at approximately 7:45pm (EDST) and Shelley Watts (AUS) fights Jina Park (KOR) in Ring B at approximately 10:15pm (EDST).


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

A well boxed and close bout between Cherneka Johnson (AUS) and Dina Zholaman (KAZ) at the 2014 AIBA Elite Women's World Championships. Cherneka lost unanimously on points in a tight decision. Certain rounds could have gone either way.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

A fantastic and convincing win by Shelley Watts against Jina Park (KOR) in the Round of 32 at the 2014 AIBA Elite Women's World Championships in Jeju.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Shelley has continued on from her great form from the Comm games. Looking good. Shelley won 40-35 x2 , 40-36

Cherneka boxed well and is only young. She has a load of potential. Cherneka lost 40-36 on all cards.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

75kg Kaye Scott Australia DEF.JAVADOVA Leyla Azerbaijan 

And in the 51kg division Clelia Marques da Costa of Brazil def Kristy Harris Australia


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Day 5 Shelley Watts Australia def Gulzhaina Ubbiniyazova Kazakhstan


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Day 5 Shelley Watts Australia def Gulzhaina Ubbiniyazova Kazakhstan


Sounds like the kid is doing you proud there BW , is she into the semi final now ? Doing this well @ the Worlds bodes well for her home Commonwealth defence tourny up on the Gold Coast . Can't buy experience like this mate .


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Quarterfinal next, One more fight and she's in the medal rounds. We've been developing our young boxers well. Over the last 2 world junior championships we've won 3 gold medals. We had a good young team at the comm games. Within the next 2-6 years boxing Australia is looking to become a top 10 boxing nation in the amateurs. 
You'd be happy to know Josey we've got a Pom as our national coach now, I'd be happy if we can replicate their success in the amateurs


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Quarterfinal next, One more fight and she's in the medal rounds. We've been developing our young boxers well. Over the last 2 world junior championships we've won 3 gold medals. We had a good young team at the comm games. Within the next 2-6 years boxing Australia is looking to become a top 10 boxing nation in the amateurs.
> You'd be happy to know Josey we've got a Pom as our national coach now, I'd be happy if we can replicate their success in the amateurs


Great stuff BW and the more success you have @ the Am's breeds success in the pros IMO , i know it's two completely different sports but the more Ams you breed the more chance you get of a few with well rounded initial boxing skills to work with turning professional , good luck to Young Miss Watts she seems a pleasant but ruthlessly dedicated young lady .


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

http://corporate.olympics.com.au/news/watts-one-step-from-world-boxing-medal


----------



## wodawoda (Nov 26, 2014)

Cool!!!:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Riddick Bowe consistently ducked Lennox Lewis in the pro ranks and their meeting in the amateurs in the Olympic final in 1988 may well have had a bit to do with it >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Wrong thread...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


The whole fight of this is actually really good, Bute was, IMO in the lead before GGG dropped him.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Without going through this whole thread....anyone know of a kid named Joe Taylor? 19yo, had over 50 fights. He trains out of Newcastle now. He was originally trained by my old trainer but has now moved to Newcastle. As it turns out he is trained by Joel Keegan, who is the 'Nephew in law' of (or something like that) of my stepfather!

Anyway. How does the kid go?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel's a local from my area, seen him fight a few times at the pro-am nights around here.
> He also helped out a few times with the box'n'burn training nights we did a while back.
> 
> Good solid kid, should do well.


Is Daniel Lewis the son of the boss of the ABA??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Any opinions on the Australian Titles in the Gold Coast. Daniel Lewis Male Boxer of he tournament, Shelley Watts Female boxer of tournament, Victoria best Senior team??


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Lewis looked good but not great, I expected more from him considering the development that boxing Australia put into him, but it was his first fight since the commonwealth games. His toughest fight was his first round draw against Clay Waterman, the kid that won the world junior title in 2011. That was the fight of the tournament and it could of gone either way, but Lewis got the decision, probably on account for his strength and power, although Waterman outboxed him and showed that he has trouble with smart boxers that can move and mix it up. 
The Tasmanian Blackwell looked really impressive in the 60kg division and could develop into a great boxers, the Tasmanians sure know how to produce good boxers. 
Lewis is still our best shot of a medal at the world champs and Olympics, but he will have to fight Waterman again before the selection so that may change. Those two are the probably the standouts


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how Lewis will go at 75kg. Hopefully his assets and International success at 69kg will carry over into the 75kg div. Clay is a little bit the same, his World Championship was at a much lighter weight and a few years ago. How will Clay go internationally now that is much bigger? (wider as opposed to taller). 

The Tassie boys, The team is never that big but it always seems to be quality.

Jayden Hansen had some entertaining bouts against Kozaks and Udovich on his way to winning Gold. A good young boxer.

Caitlin Parker will be one to watch as well. Boxing Australia have put a bit of time into her and she has had success internationally in the Youth div. 
Shelley Watts and Kristy Harris have improved a lot in the last couple of years and both won Gold and hopefully they continue to make an impact overseas in the next few years.

I wasnt at the Aust Titles this year but it appeared that the scoring was a lot better than in previous years. Controversy about decisions have seemed to have overshadowed the Titles the last few years. Head cuts were also not talked about as much this tournament. Things may be changing for the better?


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

I honestly think Clay is a better boxer, but not a better fighter than Lewis and that will be the difference especially at an international level. Lewis throws punches with bad intentions, and has very good power, while Clay has good power but not knockout power, he doesn't throw the sort of punches that will gain the respect of the top amateurs around the world.
As far as head cuts go, I think boxers are adjusting and fighting with their heads back a few inches, they are more aware now compared to the last couple of years, although Woods, the Tasmanian had to pull out of the final in the 69kg division with a cut.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Oz Titles are on at the moment. Only Seniors competing. There has been some good fights. Male Finals tomorrow. Can be viewed on youtube.


----------



## NWA (May 23, 2014)

*Caitlin Parker*

*Story on Caitlin Parker, who is the only Australian invited to the official Olympic test event in Rio this week.*

While the road to Rio is still a long stretch for many of Australiaâ€™s Olympic hopefuls, the carnival is starting early for one Perth boxer.

Caitlin Parker flew to Brazil yesterday as the only Australian boxer asked to take part in the official test event for the 2016 Games.

The invitation from the sportâ€™s governing body AIBA is rich reward for the Gosnells 19-year-old after a stellar 18 months.

FULL STORY: http://yhoo.it/1NEvBTE


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Caitlin lost to the Brazilian at the test event. Although she didnt sound real happy with her performance the experience will be invaluable. Now Caitlin has to beat Kaye Scott for an opportunity to represent Australia at the Olympics.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Caitlin lost to the Brazilian at the test event. Although she didnt sound real happy with her performance the experience will be invaluable. Now Caitlin has to beat Kaye Scott for an opportunity to represent Australia at the Olympics.


Thanks for the updates mate :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

catch22 said:


> Caitlin lost to the Brazilian at the test event. Although she didnt sound real happy with her performance the experience will be invaluable. Now Caitlin has to beat Kaye Scott for an opportunity to represent Australia at the Olympics.


Caitlin is to fight Kaye Scott in South Australia for the spot at Rio I believe. Not sure of date. May have even happened. Scant info available.

http://www.boxingsa.org.au/home/


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

David Nyika vs Jason Jason Whately (Trans Tasman boxing championships 2016)






Patrick Mailata vs Joseph Goodall (Trans Tasman boxing chamionships 2016)






Goodall-Mailata was a great scrap. Think the Kiwi was hard done by myself(but not 100% sure how they score the AM's). Nyika looks like a talent great movement for HW Sergio Martinez like. Will be interested to see how he goes in the pros.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Olympic hopeful Joe Goodall steps up training after important victory in Auckland.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing/...d/news-story/ed761950786b00640c774292237d30c2


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*  Australia poised to field smallest Olympic boxing team in 30 years in Rio *

THE smallest Australian Olympic boxing team in almost 30 years is no certainty of even making it to Rio with tough new changes to the qualification process forcing fighters to win their way through Asia next week.

It has prompted Australian boxing chiefs to start talks with the International Boxing Association about installing a mandatory quota of Oceania fighters for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics.

A record 11 boxers represented Australia in London four years ago but under new qualification requirements Boxing Australia believes it will be a huge achievement if as many as six make it to Brazil in August.

The smallest Australian team was just one boxer in London in 1908 and two in Moscow 1980.

Until this Olympic cycle, Australian fighters only had to beat their 14 Oceania rivals including New Zealand, Samoa and Fiji to make it to the Games.

But they must now beat almost 60 countries including Jordan, Japan, China, Kazakhstan, Malaysia and Thailand at the Asia/Oceania qualification tournament in Qianâ€™an, China, from March 25 to April 2.

Itâ€™s widely expected that fighters will have to at least make the final of their weight division to book a ticket to Rio.

â€œWeâ€™ll be very happy if we can get six boxers to Rio, and quite frankly it might be a difficult ask too,â€ BA president Ted Tanner said.

â€œTo have got there youâ€™ve just about got to have run into the semi-finals of the 100m sprint, if youâ€™re an amateur boxer thatâ€™s basically the situation.â€

The entire field in Rio will consist of 286 boxers â€" 250 men and 36 women who are on the program for just the second time. Women fight in three weight categories from 48kg flyweight to 75kg middleweight and each division will have just 12 competitors.

Men have 11 categories from 48kg light-flyweight to 91kg super-heavyweight, each consisting of up to 28 boxers.

Australiaâ€™s men failed to qualify for Rio at the Doha world championships last year which leaves them with two final chances in China next week or a world qualifiers tournament in Azerbaijan in June.

If Australiaâ€™s women are unsuccessful in China, they have a final chance at the world championships in Kazakhstan in May.

Australiaâ€™s leading female hopes are Kristy Harris, Shelley Watts and Caitlin Parker who are all currently on a training camp in the Philippines ahead of the Asia/Oceania tournament starting next week.

The leading menâ€™s contenders are Daniel Lewis, Joe Goodall and David Biddle.

Gilly goes in to bat for Caitlin

ADAM Gilchrist was light on his feet and fast with his gloves in his 96-Test career and now heâ€™s helping a Perth teenager do the same to get to the Rio Olympics.

The former Australian cricketer was assigned a mentoring role with boxer Caitlin Parker, 19, last year and although it has officially ended, he decided to see the job through to the Olympics.

â€œWe catch up here and there and he calls before and after my fights to try to get me ready and then see how I went,â€ Parker said.

â€œHeâ€™s really good because he knows exactly what to say, heâ€™s gone through so many experiences at such an elite level.

â€œHeâ€™s all about trust with me â€" trust yourself, trust your training, believe in yourself and you can do it. Heâ€™s very calming influence, itâ€™s not like heâ€™s psyching me up and getting me angry.â€

Parker won bronze at the 2014 Youth Olympics in China and is Australiaâ€™s contender for the Rio Olympics in the womenâ€™s 75kg division. Changes to Olympic qualification for Australiaâ€™s boxers since London in 2012 will see them travel to China for the Asia/Oceania qualifiers next week.

Fighters there must finish top two or top four at the world championships in Kazakhstan in May to be considered for the Games.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/olympic...o/news-story/c36d50f7f0dc505f26d1f857dc836d25


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *  Australia poised to field smallest Olympic boxing team in 30 years in Rio *
> 
> THE smallest Australian Olympic boxing team in almost 30 years is no certainty of even making it to Rio with tough new changes to the qualification process forcing fighters to win their way through Asia next week.
> 
> ...


 3 boxers qualify Shelley Watts,Daniel Lewis and Jason Whately.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-12/boxers-and-wrestlers-join-australian-rio-olympics-team/7320222


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jason Whately Heavy weight champ set to smash Olympic medal drought in Rio.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...-weight-champ-set-smash-olympic-medal-drought


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

The male and female Boxers still have 1 more tournament to qualify


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Shelley Watts preparing for Rio using AIBA womens world boxing championships.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/olympic...o/news-story/6a3dd895bec322a513f6b47573033ad3


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Kristy Harris and Caitlin Parker are out of the World Championships. They needed to reach the semis to qualify for the Olympics Games Team.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

catch22 said:


> Kristy Harris and Caitlin Parker are out of the World Championships. They needed to reach the semis to qualify for the Olympics Games Team.


Kaye Scott is guaranteed at least a silver medal after making the final at the World Championships. No Australian, male or female, has ever won gold medal at a World Championship.

Scott fights the reigning champion Yang Xiaoli from China in the final.


----------



## catch22 (May 23, 2013)

Good Luck to Kaye tonight. She will have her work cut out but she is on a roll . The Females seem to be carrying Australian Amateur boxing atm with some impressive results at this World Championships, (Skye getting Bronze) and Shelley winning Gold at Comm. Games.

Aussie males have won Gold in the past at The World Championships but at the Junior level.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Silver medal for Kaye Scott. Lost the final to Xiaoli Yang

* R1 * * R2 * * R3 * * R4 * *Total
JA* 9:10 10:9 10:9 10:9 39:37
*JB* 10:9 10:9 10:9 10:9 40:36
*JC* 10:9 10:9 9:10 10:9 39:37

http://www.aiba.org/

Congratulations to Kaye. Super performance to get to the final and win the silver :cheers


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

It is official. Professional boxers will be free to compete at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...ow-professional-boxers-to-compete-at-rio-2016


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tommy Mecuri seniors son pulled out of boxing competition over fathers Bikie connections.

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...competition-over-father's-bikie-links/7517070

Very unfair. It was on the 7.30 report as well link below.

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2016/s4483475.htm


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Interview with Shelley Watts.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Tommy Mecuri seniors son pulled out of boxing competition over fathers Bikie connections.
> 
> http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...competition-over-father's-bikie-links/7517070
> 
> ...


I don't think it is unfair at all - anyone who got out of the right side of the bed knows the story is self serving rubbish.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> I don't think it is unfair at all - anyone who got out of the right side of the bed knows the story is self serving rubbish.


 What do you think a son should pay for the sins of the father?


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What do you think a son should pay for the sins of the father?


Suffice to say I will take the story with a grain of salt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Suffice to say I will take the story with a grain of salt.


 OK you must know something I don't.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> OK you must know something I don't.


Probably not. But we all have seen quite a few sportspeople with that scene - seems to go downhill all too frequently.


----------

